# Pentax P30



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys.
My uncle gave me a Pentax P30 SLR camera last night.. I am going to buy it off him but I am not sure...

The body is in good condition.. there seem to be a few small marks on the mirror that I can't seem to get off... Included with it are the flash & two lenses (35 - 70 & 70 -210)...

Could anyone give me a price range that I should be thinking about paying him for it? I looked on ebay, and the price range there is $35 - $200 (Australian $'s).. 

It all seems to be in good condition - and the batteries with it are even still working. (He thinks he stopped using the camera about 16 years ago). 

Thanks for any help.
Alecia


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 15, 2004)

I wouldn't pay more than $60 to $75 (USA), as I think you could find it for that or less on Ebay.  If the lenses are Pentax brand it might be worth a little more.


----------



## dlc (Feb 15, 2004)

www.keh.com   new and used    This will give you some idea what they cost at a dealer at different conditions.   (US currency).


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 15, 2004)

KEH is a great used dealer.

www.mpex.com is another excellent used dealer.

Right now though, you can get much better deals on Ebay; the used film camera market is flooded.  If you compare costs at KEH to what cameras are going for on Ebay I think you'll see about a 50% savings from Ebay.

I've been checking out medium format gear, and at least for Pentax and Hassy it's about 1/2 price on Ebay compared to KEH or Midwest.

Of course, buyer beware.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks:-

The 210mm lens is a sigma, I think the original 70mm is a pentax though.


----------

